

Ask HN: Is it possible to change your HN username? - sharonpaul

Hi everyone! Do you have any idea on how to change a hackernews username, but without creating a new account?<p>thanks a bunch!
======
sorbus
Try emailing pg - that's the main way most things not supported by the web
interface are dealt with (deleting accounts, password recovery, and so forth).
I'm not sure if he's able to change account names, but it's possible, and it
wouldn't hurt to try.

If you ask and pg does change your username, would you mind replying to say
so? It's useful information to have, and would allow greater accuracy in
answers if the same question is asked again.

------
ColinWright
You can't. Why would you want to?

Just start a new account.

~~~
seto28
You may want to if you're being stalked and you used your real name as your
username, and there is personal info attached to your submissions that could
help the stalker locate you. Not saying it's likely but it's possible.

~~~
latch
or because when you started off on HN you didn't think too much of it, so you
picked a stupid name...like _latch_...and now you wish it was better tied to
your other online identities (twitter...github...).

But no, you can't. It's the key to all your data (not that this is
insurmountable, mind you).

~~~
sharonpaul
hahaha thankfully its not because someone is stalking me. but yea, i want it
to be tied the same as my other online identities.

didnt want to change it as I wanted to keep the records of submissions that I
had in the past. with a karma of 43...its not high, but i kinda treasure it
LOL

